# Don't ignore that"Spot"



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've had a small "spot" on my shoulder for about 12 months or so - I think :? I could have had it longer, I don't really know 8O 

It was not a real spot, more like a small round, pink, shiny lump. It didn't bother me for a while, it was just there, and then I became aware of it, just like someone pressing on my shoulder. It has never bled, but it has been getting a dry, crusty coating on it that eventually rubbed off. 

So I made an appointment to see the doc this morning, he looked at it, made me strip off and went over me with a magnifying glass and a lamp. he said "good, its the only one you have got" 

Anyway, its not what I thought, its a rodent ulcer, and apparently, if left it just gets bigger and deeper, and worse to deal with. ( I'm sure the resident MHF nursing staff will explain it better  ).

So its local anaesthetic, cut it out, stitch me up and send the "spot" away to get it analysed.

If in doubt, go and get checked over


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

I had a small spot under my left eye for a few months, my doctor said it was a rodent ulcer, and advised me to go to have it checked out at the hospital. His diagnosis was correct, had the ulcer removed and plastic surgery to cover the hole they had made. The surgeon informed me that if I had left it much longer I could have lost my eye.
It is now a year since I had the operation's now the scar is hardly noticable and I have been discharged by the cancer clinic.

If in doubt about any strange lumps, bumps and spots on your skin get it checked out by your doctor if you leave it to long it could result in a more serious problem.

Alan


----------

